# How to study in Australia?



## Catz (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a Malaysian and I hope to continue my studies for university in Australia. I'd many research but I'm very confused about it. Can anyone give me an idea how to get my study to australia?


----------



## BiancaB (Nov 20, 2012)

One place I found where you might be able to get some assistance is with Studylane, where you can talk to their counsellors online and can help you if you just send through your questions on the form on the page. Here's the link if you're interested: www [dot] studylane [dot] com [dot] au/speak_to_counsellor.php


----------

